# Photon Vibe



## geekmacdaddy (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Barry (Jan 21, 2020)

Very very Cool!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks fantastic GMD !

Mike


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jan 21, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Looks fantastic GMD !
> 
> Mike


thank you, Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 21, 2020)

Excellent graphics!  I bought a pedal with Jimi's picture on it, but it did almost nothing to improve my playing ability. I might have to send it back.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 22, 2020)

Looks great Jeff, the design alone adds more mojo.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jan 22, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great Jeff, the design alone adds more mojo.


Thanks Jon


----------



## Sweetwood (Jan 22, 2020)

You need to photoshop your face over Jimi's!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 23, 2020)

Sweetwood said:


> You need to photoshop your face over Jimi's!



Don’t worry I’m all over it


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 23, 2020)

Now with even more mojo!


----------



## music6000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Come on Guys, Get it Somewhere Near Right!!!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jan 23, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Don’t worry I’m all over it



I can predict your future, Nostradoomus. You won't be getting that job as a graphic artist.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 23, 2020)

I’ve been trying so hard tho


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 20, 2020)

Question for Jeff or anyone else who owns a Photon Vibe:
Where do you set the LOW & HIGH controls?  I'm not used to seeing tone controls on a Uni-Vibe and I'm wondering if they're of much use.  Seems to me that LEVEL might as well be a trimmer or hardwired; don't see that control much on Uni-Vibes either.


----------



## Jiuk (Aug 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Question for Jeff or anyone else who owns a Photon Vibe:
> Where do you set the LOW & HIGH controls?  I'm not used to seeing tone controls on a Uni-Vibe and I'm wondering if they're of much use.  Seems to me that LEVEL might as well be a trimmer or hardwired; don't see that control much on Uni-Vibes either.


 
Maximum on both.


----------

